# Fires in the region of Mijas, La Mareina & Baranco Blanco



## Bluesman?

Can any one give me up-to-date information on the forest fires raging around La Mareina, Ojen, Baranco Blanco in the areas of Mijas in Malaga province? The wind seems to be blowing from the northwest at the moment.

Message timed at 10pm on Thursday 30th Aug. 2012.

Thanks guys.


----------



## jojo

I've heard that its heading towards Mijas costa from Alhaurin - Coin!!! I've a good few friends in that area and they're all commenting and posting photos on facebook at the moment - looks and sounds bad!!!

jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> I've heard that its heading towards Mijas costa from Alhaurin - Coin!!! I've a good few friends in that area and they're all commenting on facebook at the moment - sounds bad!!!
> 
> jo xxxx


I've just seen on FB that they are needing help evacuating animals somewhere near Coin


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> I've just seen on FB that they are needing help evacuating animals somewhere near Coin


 I have a friend who has a stables near there, apparently several houses have been burnt down - its scary and seems to be out of control

Jo xxx


----------



## mayotom

Its raging south of Valtocoto towards Mijas Golf and el coto areas. These area's have a lot of housing and this wind is pushing the fire south west very fast


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> I have a friend who has a stables near there, apparently several houses have been burnt down - its scary and seems to be out of control
> 
> Jo xxx


& we have a downpour - first proper rain since Easter really


----------



## calum700

Is there any website we can keep an eye on what's happening? like a Spanish MetOffice?

Cal


----------



## xabiaxica

calum700 said:


> Is there any website we can keep an eye on what's happening? like a Spanish MetOffice?
> 
> Cal


the Spanish Met office is AEMET - it doesn't have info about fires though

I just googled 'incendios mijas'

Un gran incendio forestal afecta a la Sierra Negra, entre Coín y Mijas | Andalucía | EL PAÍS

Desalojadas varias viviendas por el incendio de Coín

Desalojadas varias viviendas por el incendio de Coín, que se prevé que siga vivo durante toda la noche - 20minutos.es


----------



## mayotom

calum700 said:


> Is there any website we can keep an eye on what's happening? like a Spanish MetOffice?
> 
> Cal


Some info here DiarioSur - Fires


----------



## barni-boo

fire seems to be heading towards la cala and fuengirola. i heard the fire burnt down the bp station at alhaurin?


----------



## ingehoffs

xabiachica said:


> I've just seen on FB that they are needing help evacuating animals somewhere near Coin


Yes, ACE Charity is a dog rescue group that have hundreds of dogs and desperately need evacutation options. So people that live around there that could house a few dogs...please let them now.

You can find them on Facebook 'ace charity'

or their url ace-charity dot org


----------



## jojo

barni-boo said:


> fire seems to be heading towards la cala and fuengirola. i heard the fire burnt down the bp station at alhaurin?


 Heck, that would have gone up with a bang - are you sure? I have a friend who lives in the Chichara urb

Jo xxxx


----------



## mayotom

Just some facebook updates from friends in the area, 



> Mijas Town hall are currently evacuating the Vantage point area, people are been accomadated at the hipodrome and La Cala Sports centre





> This seems urgent...can everyone please share...
> RGENT: please anyone. cars with the dogs are coming down to the picnic ground at Mijas Golf just past the Tamisa Golf Hotel. We need cars to take the dogs to Cat and Dog World at Alhaurin. The cars will then drive back up the dry river bed to collect more dogs . please help. please NOW





> Several houses have been destroyed between Barranco Blanco and Puerto de los Pescadores


----------



## mayotom

Police are closing roads around Mijas Golf, meeting point for collecting dogs has moved to Tamisa Golf hotel to Hole 19 bar

more online here aopinióndemalaga.es


----------



## jojo

> Looks really bad now.....Coin, Alhaurin el Grande and Mijas are burning according to the news.


 According to a friend on facebook


----------



## mayotom

Los Entrerrios and Atalya are been evacuated, the fire is now also spreading into the Ojen area from Los Entrerrios as well as towards the coast


----------



## jojo

From facebook a few mins ago


> The wind seems to be sending the fire back down towards the coast. My thoughts are with all those in its path.


 It seems out of control!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

It seems they're starting to evacuate the outskirts of Marbella and another fire has started up in Calahonda

El gran incendio de la Costa est descontrolado y se trabaja en tres frentes. SUR.es

Jo xxx


----------



## leedsutdgem

La cala golf resort evacuated (


----------



## mayotom

Live TV feed can be seen here Mijas Communication click on Mijas online on right hand side


----------



## donz

It was Kims Animal Rescue that got evacuated....ACE are helping to house some of their animals. My OH is down there now getting the animals out.


----------



## jojo

well it seems to be spreading uncontrollably. My thoughts are with everyone who is there and involved

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

donz said:


> It was Kims Animal Rescue that got evacuated....ACE are helping to house some of their animals. My OH is down there now getting the animals out.


Keep us posted when you can Donz, I hope your OH stays safe

Jo xxx


----------



## mayotom

Extra military are been called in now. 

I can clearly see the Flames from Marbella beachside now... must be near La Mairena


Evacuation has begun at la zona de Las Cascadas, in Calahonda, thats the area above the Toll road, La Mairena must have escaped


----------



## mayotom

Military are expected to arrive by 3am http://costadelsol.st/en/articles/a...eased-and-its-reported-military-are-their-way

Must be the crews from the bases near Tarifa


----------



## mayotom

The wind is really picking up, Fire is approaching Marbella quickly. Fire is spreading towards La Canada from Ojen area. Costa del Sol hospital is been evacuated, they have been suffering power outages for several hours due to the approaching fire. La Mairena, Parts of Calahonda and Elviria have been evacuated. 
Here in the centre of Marbella, the Smoke is thick and ash is falling all around. 

Military forces from bases throughout Andalucia are en route to the area to help contain the fire and protect civilians and property

The fire has spread over 20km from the starting point.


----------



## neddie

...i haven't read anything regarding how the fires started but i bet it is/was arson/arsonists. There seems to be too much of this sort of thing going on all over the place, including here in the US, for the cause to be blamed on a 'cigarette' or lightning!!!!!


----------



## jojo

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato

We can smell smoke, the sky is grey and the sun is red - but we are 70 km from Marbella - there must be another fire closer.


----------



## jojo

jimenato said:


> We can smell smoke, the sky is grey and the sun is red - but we are 70 km from Marbella - there must be another fire closer.


 Apparently lots of separate fires started. But it was huge apparently. I'm not sure that its finished yet?????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Apparently lots of separate fires started. But it was huge apparently. I'm not sure that its finished yet?????
> 
> Jo xxx


yes it seems so - they were fighting it on four fronts in the early hours according to the news this morning


----------



## donz

it is not finished yet, Coin, Alhaurin & Mijas apparently are raging, not sure about Calahonda way but as someone said they did evacuate that region and we have a friends dog here staying as none of the hotels would take him poor lad.

Its not looking good. Who's to know what started it - could so easily have been a *** butt, a bbq that wasn't put out properly, some idiot burning his garden waste (yes they still do it in these dry summers). 

The guy that works for us came back the other night because where they had been stripping the scrub up here, they had not put out the flame and left it burning!! 10pm - good job you could see it - else this could have been us


----------



## jojo

donz said:


> it is not finished yet, Coin, Alhaurin & Mijas apparently are raging, not sure about Calahonda way but as someone said they did evacuate that region and we have a friends dog here staying as none of the hotels would take him poor lad.
> 
> Its not looking good. Who's to know what started it - could so easily have been a *** butt, a bbq that wasn't put out properly, some idiot burning his garden waste (yes they still do it in these dry summers).
> 
> The guy that works for us came back the other night because where they had been stripping the scrub up here, they had not put out the flame and left it burning!! 10pm - good job you could see it - else this could have been us


I hope you dont mind me saying Donz, but your OH seems to be a bit of a hero according to facebook, saving and releasing dogs and cats from a sancutary and then people!! Tell him well done

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

Where the fires have and are covering


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Where the fires have and are covering


that is a huge area!!


----------



## jimenato

jojo said:


> Where the fires have and are covering


That is a huge area! 

I am informed that the smoke and ash here (70 kms away) have indeed come from there.


----------



## jojo

4,000 evacuated as large forest fire continues to burn on the Costa del Sol

Jo xxx


----------



## MarkLanning

Does anyone know the state of play at the urbanisation El Soto de Marbella.


----------



## xabiaxica

MarkLanning said:


> Does anyone know the state of play at the urbanisation El Soto de Marbella.


:welcome:

I don't know specifically - but have you seen the map jojo posted a few posts back?


----------



## MarkLanning

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I don't know specifically - but have you seen the map jojo posted a few posts back?


Blimey, I have just seen it. It's a massive area, much bigger than the fire last year. Thanks for the nudge.


----------



## jojo

MarkLanning said:


> Blimey, I have just seen it. It's a massive area, much bigger than the fire last year. Thanks for the nudge.


I think El Soto de Marbella is just on the edge, close to Nuevo andalucie and Banus??!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## MarkLanning

El Soto de Marbella is up the hill from Elviria, close to La Mariena ( forgive the spelling) and La Cala. From the 'fire' map it is right in the middle of the affected area. Scary.


----------



## jojo

MarkLanning said:


> El Soto de Marbella is up the hill from Elviria, close to La Mariena ( forgive the spelling) and La Cala. From the 'fire' map it is right in the middle of the affected area. Scary.


 Hhhmmm, I'm getting awful photos and comments of the fire on my facebook page. People several miles/KMs away are reporting smoke and ash. Someone has said that its now under control, altho someone else has said its still spreading. all very chaotic and sad. Homes have been lost, altho I've not heard of any human fatalities.

Do you have a property there Mark??

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

good heavens, they seem to think it was started deliberately The Málaga fire has now reached six municipalities and burnt more than 1,000 hectares

jo xxx


----------



## MarkLanning

jojo said:


> Hhhmmm, I'm getting awful photos and comments of the fire on my facebook page. People several miles/KMs away are reporting smoke and ash. Someone has said that its now under control, altho someone else has said its still spreading. all very chaotic and sad. Homes have been lost, altho I've not heard of any human fatalities.
> 
> Do you have a property there Mark??
> 
> Jo xxx


Yep, I do. Just spoke to the President of the community. He said that we were lucky and the fire bypassed the development. But he advises that elsewhere there has been massive devastation. Very sad.


----------



## jojo

looks like the BBC are onto the case BBC News - Huge wildfire reaches Marbella in southern Spain

Jo xxx


----------



## UKinSpain

*Fire in malaga*

We are aware of the outbreak of a fire in the region surround Malaga. We have deployed consular staff to visit evacuation centres and they are providing assistance to British residents who have had to leave their homes.

We estimate that several hundred British nationals have been evacuated, including some 300 who have been relocated to evacuation centres in the La Cala de Mijas and Calahonda areas. We are working closely with the Spanish authorities who are handling the evacuation centres and communication with local residents. There are no reports of any casualties among the British resident population. 

We will continue to update the travel advice on the Spain page of the Foreign Office website with any further information. 

The travel advice can be found here: Spain travel advice

Thanks

_UKinSpain, the official website of the British Embassy in Spain_


----------



## xabiaxica

we don't usually encourage FB links, but I think an exception could be made in this case 

this a group in Coín https://www.facebook.com/groups/274653069223424/

if anyone has any other links to local groups in the area please feel free to post them


----------



## donz

the wind has got up again, I don't know the state of play with regards to the fires right now, but there are donation points at both Icelands in Mijas and also Puerto Banus for anything people can donate, whether it's money, clothes for the humans, or what is mostly needed by the rescue centre is water & cleaning materials such as bleach, buckets etc

Kims Animal Rescue has SURVIVED (wooohooo!) and they are all hands on deck with cleaning it now. They have everything they need apart from the cleaning gear and desperate for water as their well ran dry a few weeks ago.

The animals are almost all with volunteers (there are a few back up at the centre) so I am sure food and bedding would be appreciated.

I know the fire is not out elsewhere and they are still battling :boxing:


----------



## jojo

Fire rages in Spain, thousands evacuated in Marbella | Reuters and to repeat Xabiachicas useful link for those in the area https://www.facebook.com/groups/274653069223424/

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

Oh no 



> COSTA BLAZE LATEST: Charred remains of a man discoverred in area near the fire in Marbella as firefighters continue to battle the flames at various points of the Costa del Sol.


 SpectrumFM Spain | Facebook

I hope this is the only one????

The Mail have got in on the story now http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-fleeing-homes-wildfire-spreads-Marbella.html

Jo xxx


----------



## mayotom

jojo said:


> looks like the BBC are onto the case BBC News - Huge wildfire reaches Marbella in southern Spain
> 
> Jo xxx


I have been speaking to them, they will be featuring it on some regional Drivetime programs later


----------



## fergie

The fires look terrifying, those poor people and animals there, lets hope it rains to dampen the flames.
Spanish Wildfires: Man Killed, Thousands Flee


----------



## mayotom

Looks like things are flaring up again, Lots of Smoke coming from Ojen and the Refugio de Janar area. Fresh smoke coming from Calahonda/La Mairena area. Sur is reporting fresh fires in Baranco Blanco area. Airplane activity has increased, they are no longer using the lake at Istan and are making the shorter but more dangerous water pick ups from the sea of Rio Real area. 

Its unfortunate to hear of the confirmed fatality, Sur are reporting that they expect to find another body in the same property. 
There have been at least 8 victims with various injuries, while several people have been reported missing throughout the region


----------



## MadameEspana

now 19.14, anybody got any more updates as it will soon be dark and aircraft activity will cease....
Is the fire still raging, what areas are now affected and has any stoppage of it occurred anywhere.
Thanks my friends.....


----------



## boxergirl

*Fire*

Is it still going? I live in Estepona town and just saw a helicopter with bucket going over. Also got clouds that look smokey.


----------



## el romeral

Just seen the two larger red and yellow fire planes fly over our house on their final approach to Malaga airport. Their job is done for the day.

I believe the dead man was British and his wife is also missing.


----------



## MadameEspana

boxergirl said:


> Is it still going? I live in Estepona town and just saw a helicopter with bucket going over. Also got clouds that look smokey.


Not sure now what is the latest situation. TV news is just showing previous footage. Have you seen anything further around your area.


----------



## mayotom

It seems most fires are now under control, however there are rumours of fires near Coin, but with between 1,000 and 1,200 members of Infoca and EMU deployed they should be able to get any fresh outbreaks sorted quickly


----------



## GUAPACHICA

mayotom said:


> It seems most fires are now under control, however there are rumours of fires near Coin, but with between 1,000 and 1,200 members of Infoca and EMU deployed they should be able to get any fresh outbreaks sorted quickly


Hi -thank you for posting this encouraging news, and let's hope that by sunrise the authorities really will have put out all the major fires and are able to extinguish any new ones, without further tragedy or disruption to people's lives!

I'm personally very grateful to all who have posted here, keeping us informed and updated - I've been following events also on the BBC News website, as well as via various Spanish media sources.

A good friend had been visiting our area - in SW Spain - but had gone to the beach, early today, without her phone, so was completely unaware of these terrible events unfolding near her home, close to Ojen! Thanks to this thread,once she'd been told the shocking news, I was able to give her the Facebook link, kindly provided by Jojo and Xabiachica, which she then used to make contact with others living in her neighbourhood, whilst heading straight back home, to see what needed to be done! Thanks again.

To all those who've assisted, in any way, the human and/or animal victims of these appalling fires, you are all incredible people - deserving of our admiration and grateful thanks, especially as expats! We never know when our own lives may depend upon such selfless courage and generosity of spirit! :clap2:

GCxx


----------



## mayotom

More good news, in the past hour the Ojen council have reopened the road to the village and residents are allowed to return home, a reception centre has been set up in the village to welcome people back. 
The road from Monda to Coin is still closed as there are small fires in that area, although they have been declared under control. Over 30 aircraft are now working hard to dowse that area to prevent any re-ignition of the fires.



> At the entrance to Barranco Blanco they are taking (and welcoming!) donations of water and food for the volunteers who are very well organised to stamp out the rest of the smouldering sections there, so please donate if you can, you should see a marquee tent there.
> Please note however they are not accepting any other kind of donations at the moment, the authorities will be visiting there later today to decide on how to set up other types of donations (monetary, clothing, etc.). They have us as a contact and so we will keep you posted once we know more.
> So any food and drink you can contribute to these hard workers who are effectively preventing the fire spreading to the rest of us would be much appreciated, thankyou.


----------



## xabiaxica

mayotom said:


> More good news, in the past hour the Ojen council have reopened the road to the village and residents are allowed to return home, a reception centre has been set up in the village to welcome people back.
> The road from Monda to Coin is still closed as there are small fires in that area, although they have been declared under control. Over 30 aircraft are now working hard to dowse that area to prevent any re-ignition of the fires.


good news indeed 


can you put a link to where the message was originally posted please


----------



## mayotom

Its on the Ayuntamiento de Ojén facebook page and also from friends who spent the past two nights with me and are returning home


----------



## xabiaxica

mayotom said:


> Its on the Ayuntamiento de Ojén facebook page and also from friends who spent the past two nights with me and are returning home


thatnks - these Ayuntamiento FB pages are a great resource - our local one has one too (although it's all in Valenciano )

our local mayor has a fb profile in English though


----------



## jojo

The Press Association: Fire forces expats from Spain homes


http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-09-01/crews-tame-blazes-on-coastal-spain/4238108?section=world


I hate to think of the financial cost of this - something Spain can well do without

Jo xxx


----------



## RosalindLevine

Are any of you guys affected by the fires? http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-media-requests/124193-fires.html


----------



## Twain

xabiachica said:


> thatnks - these Ayuntamiento FB pages are a great resource - our local one has one too (although it's all in Valenciano )
> 
> our local mayor has a fb profile in English though


I'm not on facebook by concerns regarding privacy

In Norway, the municipalities have their own websites on their own domain, eg. https://www.bergen.kommune.no/
All Norwegian municipalities have their own subdomain under kommune.no
It gives information about everything one would need for public services and responsibilities, housing, education, employment, transportation, forms and more.

Spanish bureaucracy is not as readily available.
Much info is hard to find and often are only available through other people's experiences and forums like this. Or am I wrong?

Does that mean I have to be on facebook to keep updated on what's happening in the community I choose to settle? Or what is the preferred channel of information from the community to its citizens?


----------



## xabiaxica

Twain said:


> I'm not on facebook by concerns regarding privacy
> 
> In Norway, the municipalities have their own websites on their own domain, eg. https://www.bergen.kommune.no/
> All Norwegian municipalities have their own subdomain under kommune.no
> It gives information about everything one would need for public services and responsibilities, housing, education, employment, transportation, forms and more.
> 
> Spanish bureaucracy is not as readily available.
> Much info is hard to find and often are only available through other people's experiences and forums like this. Or am I wrong?
> 
> Does that mean I have to be on facebook to keep updated on what's happening in the community I choose to settle? Or what is the preferred channel of information from the community to its citizens?


I'd guess that most if not all towns/regions have their own websites with everything you describe - but the beauty of the facebook profiles & pages is that they are interactive

you can ask a question about something & usually get a response fairly quickly

for instance - in the autumn in my area we often get very bad storms with flood risks - if there is a risk of flooding the schools are closed, but sometimes the decision isn't taken until late at night - it's easy for a facebook page to have an immediate announcement - much easier than for a website - & if you 'friend' or 'like' the relevant page you automatically get a notification


----------



## Twain

xabiachica said:


> I'd guess that most if not all towns/regions have their own websites with everything you describe - but the beauty of the facebook profiles & pages is that they are interactive
> 
> you can ask a question about something & usually get a response fairly quickly
> 
> for instance - in the autumn in my area we often get very bad storms with flood risks - if there is a risk of flooding the schools are closed, but sometimes the decision isn't taken until late at night - it's easy for a facebook page to have an immediate announcement - much easier than for a website - & if you 'friend' or 'like' the relevant page you automatically get a notification


Ok, I'll have to google for those pages and read more then.

And I can chat on the bergen.kommune.no site with an employee too in realtime.
And they update the site in realtime too if there is a situation like you describe, and we're also used to get it announced on the local radiostation too.

Not really easier then facebook for them to use, just a matter of what they want to use and since they already has their own page with the same functionality they don't really need facebook (but yes, they're on facebook too, but you get the same info in both places at the same time).

All in all they're using their own site as others use facebook I guess.
Not just a static information page. (some better then others as usual).

Anyway, just wanted to know if facebook really was needed, but since there should be an official website I don't need to be on facebook just for this, thanks.


----------



## jay01

I know this is a little belated but reading this there seems to be lots of rumours and gossip, the fire did not destroy the BP nr Alhaurin Golf in fact it was no where near it, by the time the wind shifted to become a risk to the main rd to fuengirola it was well away from Alhaurin. It was Kims animal rescue that got evacuated as it was in the direct path of the fire. We managed to remove most of the dogs and cats to saftey although a handful were to scared to be caught, the last dog was got out at about 2.30ish, had the police been a little more helpful (although I can understand why) the evacuation could have been completed alot quicker but as they had closed the road many volunteers could not get to the centre, so some of us had to put the dogs in our cars and ferry them to a collection point and the make a journey back along the river bed to the centre as it was the only route not blocked. The real hero's of the night are those people who risked their lives by staying at the centre till the very end, risking arrest to make sure that all the dogs were out before they left. We sat on the road above the centre watching the fire and had the flames reached the centre we were prepared to enter the centre to make sure that all the doors and exists were open for those animals that remained, but as the wind changed and started to blow back on it's self the risk to the centre eased and we went home, I got to bed at 5am but secure in the knowledge that nothing more could be done. It is devastating that a person can loose everything so quickly, but it is times like this that people's true character, humanity and resilience shines through.


----------



## jojo

jay01 said:


> I know this is a little belated but reading this there seems to be lots of rumours and gossip, the fire did not destroy the BP nr Alhaurin Golf in fact it was no where near it, by the time the wind shifted to become a risk to the main rd to fuengirola it was well away from Alhaurin. It was Kims animal rescue that got evacuated as it was in the direct path of the fire. We managed to remove most of the dogs and cats to saftey although a handful were to scared to be caught, the last dog was got out at about 2.30ish, had the police been a little more helpful (although I can understand why) the evacuation could have been completed alot quicker but as they had closed the road many volunteers could not get to the centre, so some of us had to put the dogs in our cars and ferry them to a collection point and the make a journey back along the river bed to the centre as it was the only route not blocked. The real hero's of the night are those people who risked their lives by staying at the centre till the very end, risking arrest to make sure that all the dogs were out before they left. We sat on the road above the centre watching the fire and had the flames reached the centre we were prepared to enter the centre to make sure that all the doors and exists were open for those animals that remained, but as the wind changed and started to blow back on it's self the risk to the centre eased and we went home, I got to bed at 5am but secure in the knowledge that nothing more could be done. It is devastating that a person can loose everything so quickly, but it is times like this that people's true character, humanity and resilience shines through.



Hello Jay, glad you've added some realism. As it happens one of those who helped at Kims rescue centre has a wife who posts on here, but obviously all they know is the terrible situation there.

Thanks for your post, its nice to hear from someone in the thick of it  

Jo xxx


----------



## Sunhat

I was sent this link on facebook, does anyone know anything about these folk?



DIFUNDID PARA LOS QUE PUEDAN AYUDAR!!!

EL FUEGO HA DEVORADO LOS ANIMALES DE LA ASOCIACION DE ANIMALES DE MIJAS EN LA ATALAYA NECESITAN VUESTRA AYUDA , NO PODEMOS MIRAR HACIA OTRO LADO!! Más de 70 animales han fallecido en el incendio de Mijas , 5 cadaveres completamente calcinados , aún no se sabe los que están perdidos o han perecido pasto de las llamas en los alrededores, 

MUCHOS DE ESTOS ANIMALES LUCHAN POR SU VIDA EN CLINICAS VETERINARIAS POR FAVOR SE HAN QUEDADO SIN NADA AYUDARLOS ,NECESITAN VUESTROS DONATIVOS POR PEQUEÑOS QUE SEAN

Necesitan casas de acogida
Fuente: Mar X Los Animales
Banco popular
chantal -asociación de animales aristochat
00753452970603181244

Spread FOR THAT MAY HELP!

Fire has devoured ANIMAL ASSOCIATION OF ANIMALS IN THE WATCHTOWER MIJAS need your help, we can not look away! More than 70 animals have died in a fire in Mijas, 5 completely charred corpses, we do not know those who are lost or have perished in flames around,

Many of these animals fighting for their lives in veterinary clinics have remained PLEASE HELP WITH NOTHING, THEY NEED YOUR DONATIONS however small

Want shelters
Source: X Sea Animals
Banco popular
chantal-animal association aristochat


End of message......


Another forum I post on think it could be a scam.

Sunhat


----------



## mrypg9

I am 99% sure it's a scam. Disgusting.

We haven't been informed about this and news travels amongst the rescue charity community.


----------



## zilly

According to fb this was a private cat refuge in Mijas with 70 cats----Aristocat.Sadly, not all the cats got out--some were burnt and others survived.They are looking for foster homes for the survivors- the refuge was burnt to the ground-photos on fb. Photos of her cats too.
There is a support group being set up for Chantal and her cats on fb. and people are doing their best for her and her cats.


----------



## Sunhat

Thanks for the info Zilly. I have tried to find the FB page but can´t. Can you PM me the link please if it isn´t allowed here. I can´t get into it via the message I received.

I wish it were a scam, then it would mean animals were not hurt/killed.

Sunhat


----------



## jojo

Sunhat said:


> Thanks for the info Zilly. I have tried to find the FB page but can´t. Can you PM me the link please if it isn´t allowed here. I can´t get into it via the message I received.
> 
> I wish it were a scam, then it would mean animals were not hurt/killed.
> 
> Sunhat


 I've not heard of it, I dont know if poster "donz" on here has??? Poster "mrypg9" works for a major animal charity and doesnt seem to know of it??? That said if its a small affair, then I'm not sure that theres much you can do? Other than advise the owner to get in touch with the registered and known charities in the area and join forces???

Jo xxx


----------



## zilly

Sunhat said:


> Thanks for the info Zilly. I have tried to find the FB page but can´t. Can you PM me the link please if it isn´t allowed here. I can´t get into it via the message I received.
> 
> I wish it were a scam, then it would mean animals were not hurt/killed.
> 
> Sunhat


Look for Emergency Animal Care RUS on fb..........
This shows photos of the burnt refuge-and the cat photo haunted me yesterday.
A support group specifically for Chantal is being set up.
She does not have a website or whatever as it was private.Apparently very few people knew she was there.


----------



## Sunhat

zilly said:


> Look for Emergency Animal Care RUS on fb..........
> This shows photos of the burnt refuge-and the cat photo haunted me yesterday.
> A support group specifically for Chantal is being set up.
> She does not have a website or whatever as it was private.Apparently very few people knew she was there.




Many thanks. The photos are dreadful. 

Sunhat


----------



## zilly

Sunhat said:


> Many thanks. The photos are dreadful.
> 
> Sunhat


I just think it's so sad........ but people are really pulling together for her.


----------



## zilly

According to fb a bank account is now open for donations to Aristochat-- Chantal's cat refuge.


----------



## Alcalaina

It looks like the fire near Estepona was started by hunters trying to smoke rabbits out of their burrows. What an unbelievably stupid thing to do!

Una negligencia en una cacería provocó el fuego que desalojó a medio millar de personas


----------



## Alcalaina

And the Coin/Ojén one was caused by a spark from a bonfire. Idiots!!!

Una fogata es el origen más probable del peor incendio en Málaga en 20 años


----------



## zilly

Chantelle's Aristochat cat Refuge in Mijas now has a website.Chantelle is Belgian and works with PAD.
Details of her website-and the help being given to the refuge is on the FB page Emergency Animal Care RUS.


----------



## mrypg9

zilly said:


> Chantelle's Aristochat cat Refuge in Mijas now has a website.Chantelle is Belgian and works with PAD.
> Details of her website-and the help being given to the refuge is on the FB page Emergency Animal Care RUS.


The only website I can find is for Aristocat Refuge in the North East of England.
Is Chantelle's organisation separate from PAD and is it registered as a charity, do you know?


Two minutes later....
I've had a look at that site on FB and it isn't linked to any specific shelter or refuge. Just a ,loose network of people concerned about animals.
If Chantelle does indeed work for PAD why set up another fund? Why not donate directly to PAD?
It's awful to be so suspicious ...but it's a sign of the times, sadly. I would only donate to a registered charity.


----------



## zilly

Chantelle's website address has been posted today on that page by Michelle Lewis.The website is in German.The FB page was set up to help everyone out in the Coin area with emergency animal care-and has been extremely effective and supportive.It is not just for one specific charity or refuge. It is used by many people and groups.
I have no idea about Chantelle's charity status .
She has 12 cats at vets in Fuenguirola.-.I'm sure that she is very distressed. and needs all the support she can get.


----------



## mrypg9

zilly said:


> Chantelle's website address has been posted today on that page by Michelle Lewis.The website is in German.The FB page was set up to help everyone out in the Coin area with emergency animal care-and has been extremely effective and supportive.It is not just for one specific charity or refuge. It is used by many people and groups.
> I have no idea about Chantelle's charity status .
> She has 12 cats at vets in Fuenguirola.-.I'm sure that she is very distressed. and needs all the support she can get.


Oh yes, I agree . All animal shelters need support. PAD in Mijas has lost its water supply and relies on people bringing water to them.We have a cat problem too in Estepona, the shelters are overflowing and there has been a spate of sadistic killings lately.

Our animal refuge is currently concerned about the state of the firebreaks around our perrera and we're discussing with the local bomberos what precautions we should take against fire.

My point about charity status was simply that having it is a kind of 'respectability' guarantee, if you know what I mean. Sadly there are people in our society who will use any disaster as a way to get money from well-meaning people.

I'd like to have a look at the website, I speak fluent German - I used to teach it and worked as a translator/interpreter. If you have the site address, could you post it?


----------



## zilly

Of course!

Katzenhilfe-ohne-Grenzen -- Home

Sorry-not sure how do a link!
As far as I know this is a private refuge-so I guess it has no charity status.I really don't know though.


----------



## mrypg9

zilly said:


> Of course!
> 
> Katzenhilfe-ohne-Grenzen -- Home
> 
> Sorry-not sure how do a link!
> As far as I know this is a private refuge-so I guess it has no charity status.I really don't know though.


Thanks!


----------

